# Dziesięcioro zawodników



## Virtuose

Rzeczownik *"zawodnik*" ma rodzaj _męski_ i jego liczba mnoga z liczebnikiem głównym "dziesięć" to "*dziesięciu zawodników*".
Analogicznie dla formy rodzaju żeńskiego: *zawodniczka*---*dziesięć zawodniczek*.

W relacjach z olimpiad, zawodów lub nawet... w teleturniejach spotykana jest forma "*dziesięcioro zawodników*".

Czy można ją uznać za poprawną w pisanej odmianie polszczyzny?

Rzeczowniki zbiorowe (a do takich należy "dziesięcioro") są przecież zarezerwowane wg mojej znajomości gramatyki do sytuacji, gdy: 

1.rzeczownik nie ma liczby pojedynczej (dwoje skrzypiec, pięcioro drzwi)
2.rzeczownik opisuje zbiorowość obejmującą różne płci (klasycznie: ludzie, dzieci, szczenięta etc., np. czworo dzieci)

Dzięki za opinie.


----------



## Marga H

Zawodnicy ( podobne jak studenci, uczniowie, mieszkańcy ) są taką grupą mieszaną wg punku 2. Oczywiście, jeśli *rzeczywiście* jest to grupa mieszana. _Dziesięcioro zawodników wyjechało na olimpiadę. _jest prawidłowe. Ale: _Dziesięcioro zawodników walczyło podczas gali bokserskiej.- _jest błędne (chociaż może oznaczać, że odbywały się również walki kobiet i wtedy będzie prawidłowe.)


----------



## .Jordi.

Jeżeli wśród tych dziesięciorga zawodników są kobiety, to użycie liczebnika zbiorowego jest moim zdaniem nawet wręcz poprawniejsze niż użycie liczebnika głównego: dziesięciu zawodników (sami panowie), dziesięć zawodniczek (same panie) oraz właśnie dziesięcioro zawodników (panie i panowie).

Spóźniłem się trochę, ale widzę, że generalnie zgadzamy się z Margą.


----------



## Thomas1

Ciekawy jest przypadek 10 przykazań:
dziesięć przykazań
albo 
dziesięcioro przykazań
Wyjątek czy obie formy są poprawne dla rodzaju nijakiego?


----------



## .Jordi.

Thomas1 said:


> Ciekawy jest przypadek 10 przykazań:
> dziesięć przykazań
> albo
> dziesięcioro przykazań
> Wyjątek czy obie formy są poprawne dla rodzaju nijakiego?



Tutaj jest wyczerpująca odpowiedź na pytanie tyczące się przykazań. (Wyczerpująca moim zdaniem, bo jak wiadomo, Polak potrafi i swoje trzy grosze zawsze wtrącić musi ).


----------



## Marga H

@ virtuose: Kiedyś już dyskutowaliśmy na podobny temat na tym forum :http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=428992&highlight=dziesi+281+cioro
Formy te zanikają w języku potocznym ( a szkoda, bo urozmaicają polszczyznę ) Teraz  na przykład telewizyjna redakcja sportowa ptzypominała o plebiscycie na dziesięciu najlepszych sportowców roku 2008, a powinna: na _dziesięcioro _najlepszych sportowców.


----------



## Virtuose

Muszę przyznać, że osobiście jestem zwolennikiem formy "*dziesięciu zawodników*", bo "zawodnik" jest rzeczownikiem rodzaju męskiego i w związku z tym w zasadzie nie ma powodu, by w liczbie mnogiej (gdzie dalej bez wątpienia ma rodzaj męski!!!) łączyć go z liczebnikiem zbiorowym. (Inaczej niż w przypadku "człowiek---ludzie": tu liczba mnoga nie ma jednolitego rodzaju i powiemy rzecz jasna "dziesięcioro ludzi"). 
Jeśli wśród osób startujących w zawodach są panie, można przecież powiedzieć "witam ośmiu zawodników i dwie zawodniczki!"

Tym nie mniej we współczesnej polszczyźnie obserwuje się (obecnie już dalece posunięty!) zanik *żeńskich form rzeczowników*. Np. mało która pani na wysokim stanowisku powie o sobie "jestem prezeską, dyrektorką, kierowniczką"... Upowszechniło się w związku z tym połączenie "pani + rzeczownik rodzaju męskiego", jak np. "dzień dobry, Pani profesor"; "witam Panią prezes".

Skoro żeńskie formy rzeczowników opisujących profesje odchodzą w niepamięć, to _summa summarum_ wydaje się, że jedynym sposobem dywersyfikacji płciowej pozostaje liczebnik zbiorowy  A w takim kontekście zgadzam się z osobami, które popierają użycie formy *"dziesięcioro zawodników"* 

Mam 2 "ale"... i tu ciekaw jestem komentarza!

1) rzeczownik rodzaju żeńskiego "osoba" w liczbie mnogiej zachowuje przecież swój rodzaj: "cztery osoby". Czy wśród tych "osób" mogą być mężczyźni? Rzecz jasna! I gdzie podział się liczebnik zbiorowy skoro mamy grupę o zróżnicowanej płci??? (a zatem sama dywersyfikacja płci to niewystarczający argument dla użycia liczebnika zbiorowego)

2) wyobrażam sobie zebranie rzeczonych wcześniej prezesów firm, na które z grona kilkunastu zaproszonych mężczyzn i kobiet przychodzą same panie (w liczbie powiedzmy 6). Czy w sprawozdaniu z tego zebrania napiszemy, że wzięło udział "sześcioro prezesów"? Na pewno nie... Pułapka!


----------



## Thomas1

Virtuose said:


> [...]1) rzeczownik rodzaju żeńskiego "osoba" w liczbie mnogiej zachowuje przecież swój rodzaj: "cztery osoby". Czy wśród tych "osób" mogą być mężczyźni? Rzecz jasna! I gdzie podział się liczebnik zbiorowy skoro mamy grupę o zróżnicowanej płci??? (a zatem sama dywersyfikacja płci to niewystarczający argument dla użycia liczebnika zbiorowego)


Ciekawe pytanie. 
Oto co znalazłem:
Kongruentne formy mix nie mogą być odnoszone do rzeczowników o formalnym rodzaju niemęskoosobowym, np: *_pięcioro osób_[...]
_Poradnik językowy_, PWN
http://books.google.pl/books?id=bmphAAAAMAAJ&q="pięcioro+osób&dq="pięcioro+osób&pgis=1

Zatem rzeczownik "osoba" należy traktować jakby był w rodzaju męskim przy stosowaniu liczebników zbiorowych, mimo że jego rodzaj gramatyczny (żeński) sugeruje co innego.


----------



## JakubikF

Pamiętacie temat o Rzeczypospolitej Obojga Narodów? Okazuje się, że wyjaśnieniem kwestii liczebnika "obojga" zajmuje się również ten artykuł podany przez Jordi. Mam na myśli fragment:

"Te liczebniki chociaż genetycznie i formalnie mają postać rodzaju nijakiego, to jednak nie mogą odnosić się do wszystkich neutrów (jak to było dawniej), lecz tylko do wybranych grup semantyczno-morfologicznych, a zwłaszcza do: 

nazw istot niedorosłych, np. _*dziesięcioro* kurcząt_,
nazw istot różnej płci, np. _*dziesięcioro* rodzeństwa_,
rzeczowników typu plurale tantum, np. _*dziesięcioro* drzwi_,
*archaizmów typu dziesięcioro przykazań lub stylizowanych na archaizmy wyrażeń typu doktor obojga praw"*


----------



## Marga H

mój komentarz do 2 "ale" :
ad 1.Rodzaj gramatyczny może czasem nie zgadzać się ze znaczeniem słowa, np : to dziewczę, ten babsztyl. W tym przypadku w liczbie mnogiej będzie : sześć babsztyli ( a nie: sześciu babsztylów ) Przypuszczam, że to też ma związek z odmianą niemęskoosobową. Kto powiedział, że gramatyka jest nudna?..
ad 2. Zawsze można napisać *6* prezesów 
A poważnie : nie jestem pewna, czy te żenskie formy zanikają, czy rodzą się w bólach, bo język nie nadąża za zmianami sytuacji społecznych. Mnie podobalby się tekst w gazecie : Na zebranie przyszło sześć prezesek polskich banków.( Ale pewnie mam małe szanse spotkać takie zdanie.)
Sześcioro i sześciu ( jeśli zaraz okazuje się, że to same kobiety ) też wygląda głupio.Może jakieś wyjście to: Przyszło sześć pań prezes.


----------



## kknd

Żeńskie formy po prostu nie są ukuwane, bo źle się kojarzą. Czasami np. z byciem żoną (wiele takich form kończących się na '-owa', np. panie: _prezesowa, oficerowa, doktorowa_ itp.) albo z przedmiotami (tutaj przychodzi mi do głowy tylko _oficerka i dwie oficerki_).

Choć końcówka _-ka_ okazuje się mieć swoje zastosowania (_nauczycielka, lekarka_), to końcówka '-ska' jakoś wydaje mi się niezręczna; być może dlatego, że może być przeciążona (forma od _prezes_, np. _imprezka-u-prezeska_, która nie nadaje godności temu stanowisku).

Być może lepszą byłaby po prostu końcówka '-a' (_prezesa_?). Sądzę, że z powodu tego typu dywagacji pozostaje się przy raczej _godnych_ i sprawdzonych formach typu _prezes_: wydaje mi się, że istnieje tendencja, aby nie odmieniać tytułów żeńskich, co sugeruje płeć, o ile przypadkiem nie jest mianownik: _oto doktor/mecenas Nowak_ (rodzaj męski i żeński) oraz _prosimy doktora/mecenasa Nowaka_ (rodzaj męski) wraz z _prosimy doktor/mecenas Nowak_ (rodzaj żeński), co też jest ciekawą alternatywą i jakoś już w języku funkcjonuje.


----------



## k.przylucki

Niektóre (feministyczne) środowiska lansują formy żeńskie (takie jak socjolożka, magistra czy ministra), uważając że są pokrzywdzone ich brakiem. Moim skromnym zdaniem, formy te krzywdzą je bardziej niż ich brak. Ale w ogólności nie mam nic przeciwko formom żeńskim, byleby jakoś brzmiały.


----------



## scarlett_wilk

Witam wszystkich ,

mam ogólną uwagę dotyczącą form żeńskich rzeczowników. Cóż, to, że formy męskie używane są w odniesieniu również do rzeczowników żywotnych rodzaju żeńskiego (nie tylko w odniesieniu do zawodów) można uzasadnić tradycją. Nie jestem zatwardziałą feministką, ale muszę przyznać, że w języku polskim można zauważyć zjawisko, które można by nazwać męskim szowinizmem w dość łagodnej formie ciągnące się od niepamiętnych czasów. Większość rzeczowników ma formę męską od której utworzono formę żeńską identyczną w temacie z formą męską (np. wilk-wilczyca). Forma żeńska istnieje, super. Jednak problem występuje w przypadku gdy mówimy o grupie mieszanej w ogólnym pojęciu:

"Widzę wilki." zamiast "Widzę wilki i wilczyce."

To zrozumiałe, powiedzenie drugiego zdania zajmuje więcej czasu, poza tym nikt nie zastanawia się czy w watasze wilków, z którymi ma przyjemność zawrzeć bliższą znajomość, są nie tylko wilki ale i wilczyce. Pomijam oczywiście fakt, że przy spotkaniu całej watahy człowiek nie mówi co widzi tylko ucieka.

Trochę inaczej jest chyba w przypadku rzeczowników o różnych tematach odnoszących się do tego samego zwierzęcia (np. pies-suka czy koń-klacz).

Jeżeli chodzi o zawody takie jak "mecenaska" czy "doktorka" to sądzę, że użycie ich jest jak najbardziej prawidłowe, jednak niewielu ludzi (a może wielu?) je stosuje ponieważ brzmią, przynajmniej dla mnie, dość nienaturalnie. Sądzę, że to dlatego, że nazwy tych zawodów są zapożyczeniami. O wiele bardziej naturalnie brzmi chyba "pani mecenas" czy "pani doktor", ale wydaje mi się, że ich użycie jest dyktowane raczej indywidualnymi preferencjami.


----------



## k.przylucki

Może ma to jakieś historyczne uzasadnienie. Na przykład to że wilki (które napadały na różne Czerwone Kapturki) widywano częściej niż wilczyce (które zajmowały się potomstwem). Podobna uwaga odnosi się do lekarzy, prawników czy polityków.

Ale czasami działa to w drugą stronę. Na przykład powiemy raczej "stado owiec", nawet jeśli znajdzie się tam jeden czy drugi baran. Jest to też nazwa całego gatunku.


----------



## scarlett_wilk

Oczywiście, ale owce różni od baranów nie tylko bycie owcą ale i temat rzeczownika rodzaju żeńskiego i męskiego. Prędzej powiem:

"Widzę owce i barany." niż "Widzę owce." 

patrząc na stado mieszane. Znamienny jest też fakt że oba rodzaje różnią się od siebie wyglądem - owca rogów nie ma, a baran tak. Dlatego łatwiej mi będzie sprecyzować to co widzę. Natomiast mogę uznać brak takiego rozróżnienia w przypadku "owieczek". Jest "ta owieczka" ale nie ma "tego owieczka".

Mogę wysunąć przypuszczenie, że określenie rodzaju danego rzeczownika żywotnego zależy głównie od wyglądu przedstawiciela tego rzeczownika. Nie wiem, czy ktoś jest w stanie na pierwszy rzut oka powiedzieć czy wilk, którego widzę (w telewizji oczywiście) jest _tym wilkiem_ czy też może _tą wilczycą_. W takim razie przy rozróżnianiu rodzaju danego rzeczownika żywotnego dużą rolę odgrywa wygląd a nie to, jakiego tak naprawdę jest rodzaju.


----------



## Virtuose

Myślę, że dyskusja znalazła się w ślepym zaułku ze względu na BŁĘDNE poszukiwanie zależności między gramatycznym rodzajem rzeczownika (męski/żeński) a płcią istoty przez ten rzeczownik opisywanej. 

Jeśli powiem "widzę watahę wilków", to mimo iż "wilk" ma gramatycznie rodzaj męski, to nie znaczy, że w stadzie nie ma samic! "Wilk" jest w tym kontekście nazwą GATUNKU (=widzę grupę zwierząt z gatunku "wilk"), a nie nazwą samca. Podobnie na widok suki mogę powiedzieć: "Ale groźny ten pies!"

Inny przykład zdania: Mam zdjęcie stada surykatek. (Co z tego, że surykatka jest rodzaju żeńskiego??? Wiem, że chodzi o nazwę gatunku, więc "surykatki" obejmuje samców i samice.

Nawiasem mówiąc, nie dla wszystkich gatunków zwierząt istnieją formy gramatyczne obydwu rodzajów. Dlatego najczęściej stosuje się wyrażenie "samiec/samica +nazwa gatunku", np. samica lamparta (=samica gatunku lampart) zamiast...lamparcica


----------



## Virtuose

scarlett_wilk said:


> W takim razie przy rozróżnianiu rodzaju danego rzeczownika żywotnego dużą rolę odgrywa wygląd a nie to, jakiego tak naprawdę jest rodzaju.


 
Nie za bardzo rozumiem to zdanie  
W tym fragmencie rodzaj= płeć czy rodzaj=rodzaj gramatyczny rzeczownika

Samiec pawia wygląda przecież bardzo kobieco z całym swoim kolorowym, pstrokatym upierzeniem (niemal jak w makijażu i biżuterii), czego nie można powiedzieć o jego szarej, nieozdobionej (a więc zupełnie...męskiej) partnerce


----------



## Virtuose

scarlett_wilk said:


> Znamienny jest też fakt że oba rodzaje różnią się od siebie wyglądem - owca rogów nie ma, a baran tak.


 
 Odkrywcze  ...natura obdarzyła gatunki dymorfizmem płciowym (choć nie wszystkie).  Chociaż gdy spojrzeć na nasz gatunek, to muszę przyznać, że dymorfizm się czasem zaciera...


----------



## mcibor

Virtuose said:


> Nie za bardzo rozumiem to zdanie
> W tym fragmencie rodzaj= płeć czy rodzaj=rodzaj gramatyczny rzeczownika
> 
> Samiec pawia wygląda przecież bardzo kobieco z całym swoim kolorowym, pstrokatym upierzeniem (niemal jak w makijażu i biżuterii), czego nie można powiedzieć o jego szarej, nieozdobionej (a więc zupełnie...męskiej) partnerce



Trochę za bardzo zantropomorfizowałeś pawia, to że się stroi, nie znaczy w świecie zwierzęcym, że jest kobiecy.
Zauważ, że w świecie zwierzęcym to głównie samcy starają się o samice, a nie odwrotnie, czyli muszą czymś zwrócić na siebie uwagę, jak np. paw swoim ogonem.

Co do fragmentu, to zazwyczaj rodzaj = płeć = rodzaj gramatyczny rzeczownika
chyba, że to jest też nazwa gatunku.


----------



## scarlett_wilk

Virtuose said:


> Nie za bardzo rozumiem to zdanie
> W tym fragmencie rodzaj= płeć czy rodzaj=rodzaj gramatyczny rzeczownika[1]
> 
> Samiec pawia wygląda przecież bardzo kobieco z całym swoim kolorowym, pstrokatym upierzeniem (niemal jak w makijażu i biżuterii), czego nie można powiedzieć o jego szarej, nieozdobionej (a więc zupełnie...męskiej) partnerce   [2]


 
[1] Rzeczywiście chodziło mi o płeć.

[2] Z tym stwierdzeniem nie do końca mogę się zgodzić, dawniej powszechnym zjawiskiem wśród mężczyzn było dbanie (czasem nawet przesadne) o wygląd zewnętrzny. Nie wiem czy mężczyźni podkradali swym damom kosmetyki po to, aby się upiększyć, ale obwieszali się biżuterią i innymi świecidełkami itepe, sądzę, że również po to, aby przyciągnąć uwagę kobiet. Natomiast w świecie zwierząt raczej naturalnym jest, że to samce są bardziej "strojne", efektowne od samic, z tego samego powodu, który wymieniłam wyżej.


----------

